# What breed is this?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got this chick about a month ago from tractor supply from the assorted bantams. His feet are feathered. any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated

















I


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe golden laced Cochin. Its dark but as it grows the feathers may get more brown in the centers.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Each black feather has a gold line running right through the middle


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Are these Easter eggers? First pic is what they look like now an the second pic is what they looked like when I first got them. They don't have green legs though which I thought Easter eggers have.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not think they are Easter Eggers. What were they labled when you picked them out ?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Assorted bantams


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

They had a chipmunk like stripe that went all the way down their back when I first got them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no clue at to the second pair of chicks. they look familular but cant think of the name.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

The first one looks like a favorolles cross


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for guessing. I'm new to chickens and had no idea there were so many breeds that look so similar


----------

